# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  server 2008 sp2 + фотоаппарат olympus c-360 zoom...

## God-of-Chaos

при подключении фотика ставятся дрова, появляется окошко типа проверить диск...проверяю....все...
что подключен носитель в моем компьютере не видно..а в управлении дисками носитель отображается и можно спокойно открыть в проводнике копировать фотки

как сделать чтоб и в моем компьютере носитель отображался?

----------

